# Life! [picture heavy!]



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

So. Just thought I'd share some pictures...First! I will share this.

On Sunday night a really young kid drove straight in to Cole's(my boyfriend) car right on the side of my house. I was so thankful that we were not in it with the dogs. Seeing as how the dogs would have been in the back seat, it could have really sucked. Cole's last car was wrecked in to a house...It seems he has bad luck with automobiles...Sorry the pics suck and this camera sucks too. It was 1 a.m. :|


















So the young driver who hit Cole's car has no insurance...So it will be a bit until he gets a new one...BUT we are currently lucky to have my new car I just got. It's basically the new doggy/agility car. I always make Indi wait at the car door...So when she goes outside the first place she heads is the car door, sits, and waits...Sometimes the cat likes to mess with her. >:|










































Now...it's pure puppy time!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Dinner time last night! (pork ribs)

*Preston*


































*Paris*


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

*Indi*

































She was trying to tell me to stop screwing with her...I asked her to drop her meal and wait a minute. :[ Bad mommy!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sucks about the car, but no one was hurt...

but indi's face in the second pic of him is priceless..

nice pics....


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

This morning!

*Preston*, being a ham!


























*Indi *never chews sticks...This was a sign that I should probably feed them breakfast.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

*Paris*...She is just...Airheaded, that is really all I can say. I love her to pieces though.



























Alright. I'm done.

And thanks Re! :] Indi is such a little snot. Paris finishes her meals really fast and she starts wandering the yard circling the other dogs who are eating.  Indi had her "stay away" face on.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Adorable! Love all the pics....Indi reminds me SOOO much of my mom's dog (except not fat...sure wish she would consider raw!).


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Cuuute dogs!

Do you not have to have car insurance where you live? Here everyone has to have PLPD insurance (just covers the other persons car in an accident you caused). It makes sense cause it's totally NOT fair if someone hits you, has no money and no insurance to pay for your car.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, Cole and I both have insurance. Everything is just being made more complicated because the kid who hit coles car was not insured and Cole worked part time as a delivery driver + is under 25 so he can't get a rental car. So basically now he has no car or job for the next few weeks...I'm hoping the insurance company can compensate him for his money lost in being unable to work until he gets the funds from them to put a downpayment on another car. Grr, while his car was a hoopty we both still enjoyed it and it worked wonderfully despite its age.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

But won't your insurance go up if you put in a claim, even if it wasn't your fault? Can you take legal action against the kid/his parents?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Caty M said:


> But won't your insurance go up if you put in a claim, even if it wasn't your fault? Can you take legal action against the kid/his parents?


^^ THIS.
Same thing happened to my friend in San Diego, an uninsured driver ran into and totaled their car parked in front of their house. 
The parents of the kid (I think she was 16) had to pay for EVERYTHING.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures!
Sorry to hear about the car accident.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

We are trying to make sure they do what is right...Cole was good friends with the older brother of the kid who hit his car. The older brother was out of town and let the younger one use his car. And yes, Cole's insurance will go up now. 

Thanks, Janet and everyone. The pups are little bright lights in my life right now.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sorry about your boyfriends car! But hopefully things will work out in the end....

The dogs look like they're living the life!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I love your crew, Kelly!! All such characters, they look great too!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Fantastic pictures!!! bummer about the car! glad nobody was injured, and hopefully everything will get taken care of properly


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm sorry about the car, but at least as someone has said, no-one was hurt and a car is only bits of metal.

As for the dogs - oh wow, I could look at those piccies all evening. Lovely lovely lovely!!! I think I've scrolled up and down the pictures five times already!!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, they really do enjoy the summer a lot...I don't so much it's too hot. :[
The pups are due for a bath soon, they've got mud on them in these pics...But, I'm so lazy and am not a fan of washing them a lot. 

As for the car...If worse comes to worse we'll have to go to small claims court. Obviously it was absolutely no fault of Cole's so he should be compensated for his loss.
And thanks Kelley! I'm going to get a roof rack pretty soon so I can put the crates on top for trials. ;] And doggy seat belts are needed. It's become the dogs car, I swear.


----------

